# winch rope



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever put the syn. rope on the drum of a winch before? my fried got one and was asking me how it hooks on i dont know because i never did it.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

I am trying to figure this out too. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

The same way the metal wire does. When you spool the wire out you will see a hole in the drum. Fish the rope thru the hole and run the rope back in. Make sure you pull about 3 inches of rope thru the hole so when you run the rope back in it wraps around the end.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i just put the rope through the hole a tie a knot in the end and pull the knot tight in the hole . the hole is small on one side and larger on the other , rope should go in the small side first


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

thanx thats what we did wood butcher


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine had a little ball bearing in there. When you take the old cable out, it is doubled over a little ball bearing to add pressure when you put the end back through. I kept the ball bearing and re-used it with the synthetic rope. I caused the rope to jam in the hole so none was needed to come back out the other side after you sent it back through.


----------

